# VDV PYRO V2: Rainbow



## ace_d_house_cat (7/9/18)

Hey guys, 

I can't seem to find a Rainbow version of the Vandyvape PYRO RDTA v2 anywhere! 

If someone knows where it's stocked please let me know. Any help would be appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/9/18)

We had stock arrive today, will be loaded on monday morning for order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/9/18)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/vandy-vape-pyro-v2-bf-rdta.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/9/18)

Woohoo! This is winning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

